# Buying/installing Trojan Battery's



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

If I install two Trojan T125 6v battery's, will I have to modify the frame/holders?







I'm thinking I would have to drop the battery floor by a couple of inches?? Or are they a direct replacement?

Also In the *Portland OR* area, where is the best place to buy? Thanks!


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

john7349 said:


> If I install two Trojan T125 6v battery's, will I have to modify the frame/holders?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We just did this and I had to modify the battery holder. What I had to do was cut and reweld the supports because the battery boxes were wider for what ever reason. I have T-105's and they are a bit taller than the standard group24 for that came with the trailer. I just modifed the battery box cover to make that fit. I did not lower the supports which probably is the best way to do it but I was on a time crunch when I had to get this done.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm on my second set of Costco 6v Golf cart batteries. They work great, fit the holders, and I think are only around $60 apiece.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I have heard great things about the Costco 6 volters and will probably go with those the next time around.

When we bought our Trojans we did not have the facilities to modify the pop-up on our own, so we went to Batteries plus - they installed / modified / took care of us for the cost of the batteries, which was about 110 a piece. That was well worth not having to figure out what to do ourselves. When we bought the Outback the dealer switched them over for us.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My T-105's are the same sized width and length as the standard 12v group 24 batteries that came with the camper. However they are indeed about 3" taller. I bought two new tall plastic battery boxes that fit in the same frame mounts as the originals and all is well.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

California Jim said:


> My T-105's are the same sized width and length as the standard 12v group 24 batteries that came with the camper. However they are indeed about 3" taller. I bought two new tall plastic battery boxes that fit in the same frame mounts as the originals and all is well.


that's odd because my T-105 boxes were about 1/2" wider. Of course the standard group 24 box was a tight fit in the supports. Maybe they cut twice and measured once instead of vice versa.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Guess I'm not too picky here. I just make sure the strap is on tight. The original boxes work just for now. The lid sits a little high, but it's all good to me.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

bentpixel said:


> Guess I'm not too picky here. I just make sure the strap is on tight. The original boxes work just for now. The lid sits a little high, but it's all good to me.


I'm even less picky. The Costco bats just sit in the trays.


----------

